# Que parlantes utilizar en un sistema de Sonido para una casa?



## FabioFernandoDavid (Oct 4, 2017)

Buenas tardes estimados;
Tengo un equipo controlador (con amplificador) de sonido para una casa, el modelo es Yamaha R-N602.

Deseo instalarlo en una casa con parlantes de cielo falso (tumbado), en total necesito instalar 8 parlantes y formar 2 zonas (1 zona con 2 parlantes en la sala, 2 en la cocina y 2 en el cuarto principal y la 2da zona con 2 parlantes en otro cuarto).

Me podrían ayudar indicándome que modelo exacto me recomiendan de parlante para utilizar y como seria su conexión, considerando que el equipo entrega 80W + 80W (8 ohms, 40 Hz-20 kHz, 0.04% THD).

Consulto esto porque me confunde el tema de la impedancia y el W que consumiría cada parlante.

Gracias ...



Buenas tardes estimados;
Tengo un equipo controlador (con amplificador) de sonido para una casa, el modelo es Yamaha R-N602.

Deseo instalarlo en una casa con parlantes de cielo falso (tumbado), en total necesito instalar 8 parlantes y formar 2 zonas (1 zona con 2 parlantes en la sala, 2 en la cocina y 2 en el cuarto principal y la 2da zona con 2 parlantes en otro cuarto).

Me podrían ayudar indicándome que modelo exacto me recomiendan de parlante para utilizar y como seria su conexión, considerando que el equipo entrega 80W + 80W (8 ohms, 40 Hz-20 kHz, 0.04% THD).

Consulto esto porque me confunde el tema de la impedancia y el W que consumiría cada parlante.

Gracias


----------

